# Must I upgrade my personal auto insurance as also for "ridesharing"?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Even though Lyft already covers me automatically, while with Uber I also have insurance with that gets deducted per fare.

Will updating my personal auto insurance as also for ridesharing just raise my premiums or is it worth it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes. Your agent wants to know that you are using your vehicle commercially.
Shop around, I pay less than $100 year to add the addendum to my policy.
You'll sleep better at night. Failure to notify your agent can FYU big time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Even though Lyft already covers me automatically, while with Uber I also have insurance with that gets deducted per fare.
> 
> Will updating my personal auto insurance as also for ridesharing just raise my premiums or is it worth it?


Absolutely worth it. Currently you're totally uninsured.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

What do you have to lose?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> What do you have to lose?


One HELL of a lot!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

You might be better off by doing some simple searches on this forum and read some of the hundred or so threads on this subject.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you are a Veteran, look into USAA insurance


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> What do you have to lose?


Seriously? If your insurance company finds out you're utilizing your vehicle for rideshare they'll, most likely, cancel your policy.

And deny any claim you may have as well.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've done four years of Rideshare without that oh, I know I'm insane


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> I've done four years of Rideshare without that oh, I know I'm insane


And some people love playing Russian Roulette.


----------

